# Bonnar and Herman tested positive at UFC 153



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/31413/ste...53-drug-tests-await-potential-suspensions.mma

Cant put it up in here,from my phone, just follow the link :-(

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Well... now we possibly have a little more insight as to why Bonnar chose to retire.

.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't believe Bonnar failed another test. Makes this all about money and attention. No more love for Bonnar.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

You gotta be kidding me. Lost respect for Bonnar.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

on roids and still gets smacked. idiot!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

herman tested positive for sleeping pills!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This is the second time Bonnar has failed. I think it proves that one the big stage Bonnar will do anything to win, the bad part is it never worked out for him.

Oh well, he can be suspended for 10 years and he won't care. The only way it affects him is if he can do analysis or something because of it.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Not the first doper to lose to Silva. Probably won't be the last. People can't even beat him when they cheat.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> This is the second time Bonnar has failed. I think it proves that one the big stage Bonnar will do anything to win, the bad part is it never worked out for him.
> 
> *Oh well, he can be suspended for 10 years and he won't care. The only way it affects him is if he can do analysis or something because of it.*


I'm sure he will have to pay a fine. But it will be a small % of what he actually made as the main even in a PPV. So yeah, he won't suffer at all. But hopefully this makes him stay retired.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I would have taken roids too if I was Bonnar.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha.

God bless clean fighters, win or lose, they are winners.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bonnar was semi retired and likely out of shape when the fight was made, it was likely the desperate move of a desperate man to get into fighting shape to fight a monster.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Screw Bonnar.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

To get beat like that and then fail your drug test must be really embarrassing. Poor guy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Herman must have smoked that joint right before stepping into the Octagon.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Bonnar was semi retired and likely out of shape when the fight was made, it was likely the desperate move of a desperate man to get into fighting shape to fight a monster.


But he expected to lose the fight anyway. should've just taken his paycheck and his beating and retired with some dignity, this is inexcusable. If I never hear his name again it will be too soon.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Why are people talking about Bonnar like he's been caught clubbing a baby seal or setting a senior citizen on fire?

Last fight, no consequences - roid away, son.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

RWCNT said:


> *Why are people talking about Bonnar like he's been caught clubbing a baby seal or setting a senior citizen on fire?*
> 
> Last fight, no consequences - roid away, son.


He wants to be a fighter of the people. But the people hate roiders. Bonnar=fake. Even has the fake tan going on now.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

According to various sources the steroid Bonnar was caught with in his system is used to lower water retaining, not add muscle. He must've had a hard cut and seen no other way out :/


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

Whatever, excuses, excuses, excuses. These are banned substances per Wadda. That means you do not do them at effin all, no matter what reason you may have!

Honestly, I am starting to think the only guys not juicing are the out of shape fighters. IE, Roy Nelson, BJ Penn, Tim Sylvia, etc. The rest are cycling off correctly or have not been randomly tested.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

gleaminx said:


> Whatever, excuses, excuses, excuses. These are banned substances per Wadda. That means you do not do them at effin all, no matter what reason you may have!
> 
> Honestly, I am starting to think the only guys not juicing are the out of shape fighters. IE, Roy Nelson, BJ Penn, Tim Sylvia, etc. The rest are cycling off correctly or have not been randomly tested.


Sylvia got busted for something a long time ago. Didn't he?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

diuretics are also used to flush peds out of your system, see Hope Solo.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i aint even mad

its gotten to the point where just having a card where everybody tests clean should raise eyebrows.(for me at least)

worst part is, if these guys actually win and then test positive, the fight becomes a wash. which, considering i bought that card, would piss me off. good thing silva won, and my bet money is safe.

as for herman........lol


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

footodors said:


> herman tested positive for sleeping pills!


HAHAHAHAHAHA... That was hilarious, man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

same thing king mo was suspended and cut for.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's the only way to remain somewhat competitive against a super saiyan. If I fought against Anderson I would load up on everything including PCP...if I feel no pain then I can't be stopped...lolz! What an arm bar...that's nothing...knee bar...I dare you...break it. 

But yah...too bad he had to go out like that. What are ya gonna do...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Herman was probably literally high in the cage.

And some of the wonderful(***ing retards) that grace this forum with their wonderful(****ing useless) presence had the audacity to suggest that the UFC would pay this clown off to lose to a guy he couldn't beat anyway.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It was just for weight cutting, Bonner knew he couldnt make the weight and this was the only way he could do it. Honestly he should of just came in heavy, there was no way Silva would of turned it down.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Herman was probably literally high in the cage.
> 
> And some of the wonderful(***ing retards) that grace this forum with their wonderful(****ing useless) presence had the audacity to suggest that the UFC would pay this clown off to lose to a guy he couldn't beat anyway.


Your reading comprehension is terrible.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

If it was for weight cutting then wtf does it matter.

If the people that created that list of banned substances are anything like the commission fellas then tbh i give absolutely no **** about their list. Il use my own judgement to decide if someone was cheating or wasnt. 

For instance

Nick Diaz = not a cheater. Maybe stupid... but not a cheater.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

REALLY??

If something is illegal then i's illegal and if you get caught using it you ought to pay the consequences. I fail to see the logic in saying "if he's using it to cut weight then why does it matter?"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HadouKEN said:


> REALLY??
> 
> If something is illegal then i's illegal and if you get caught using it you ought to pay the consequences. I fail to see the logic in saying "if he's using it to cut weight then why does it matter?"


Who is saying that he should not pay the consequence??

I fail to see the logic in acting like he is taking steroids to be bigger and faster and cheating in the fight and he still couldnt beat Anderson.

Instead IM going to call it for what it is. A man basically retired trying to save an event for fans to enjoy so he did what he had to do to lose the weight. It does not affect the fight whatsoever.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd bet anything this is just left in system from when we wasn't slated to face Anderson. I doubt he'd be dumb enough to take this in fight camp knowing it won't have time to clear!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Your reading comprehension is terrible.


And you speak on matters you clearly know nothing about.


My level of reading comprehension included.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I'd bet anything this is just left in system from when we wasn't slated to face Anderson. I doubt he'd be dumb enough to take this in fight camp knowing it won't have time to clear!


Why would he use something designed to retain water when he hasnt got a fight coming? This was purely for weight cutting.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I didn't see a source for that, it's been insinuated its for the weight cut then? In that case it's crazy thinking on Bonnar's part...if he pulled off the miracle win then it would have been overturned anyway.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Powerful Bob Arum. Exactly how I feel about Herman's case.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

LizaG said:


> I didn't see a source for that, it's been insinuated its for the weight cut then? In that case it's crazy thinking on Bonnar's part...if he pulled off the miracle win then it would have been overturned anyway.


Drostanolone is what bodybuilders use in their cutting phase usually for a few weeks before competition time. It helps get rid of the water your body retains. So when they go on stage they look solid and ripped.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> If it was for weight cutting then wtf does it matter.


I disagree. If you're cutting weight and using an illegal substance that gives you an advantage over your opponent, it's cheating imo. 

I never get these dopers, what are you trying to achieve here. . He likely thought he wasn't going to get caught which really makes you wonder how many times it's happened in the past.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

So this is the second time this fake has been busted for roids. Good riddance Stephan.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I disagree. If y*ou're cutting weight and using an illegal substance that gives you an advantage over your opponent*, it's cheating imo.
> 
> I never get these dopers, what are you trying to achieve here. . He likely thought he wasn't going to get caught which really makes you wonder how many times it's happened in the past.


You think it matters i dont. That is perfectly okay.

But

What kind of advantage did it give him over Anderson?? All it did was help him make weight. And since it was a short notice fight and he was retired it is understandable. 
It doesn't make his performance any better come fight time. Taking something like Drostanolone might actually be a negative impact for fighting since it might make it harder to get your bodies water weight back after the weigh ins. (Though this is just pure speculation on my part.)

And Anderson is a MW so he didnt have to cut nearly as much weight as Bonnar. 

I take it you consider Nick Diaz a cheater too??? It would only be right after all. Pot could potentially help Nick Diaz eat healthy foods when he must. It could help him get a good nights rest thus healing his muscles and mind. It can help him mentally take a load off after a hard days of training. All of these things improve his performance come fight time. So using your logic Nick Diaz is a cheater.

Personally i would never call Nick Diaz a cheater even if smoking pot MIGHT help his overall performance. As long as he does not go in to training or the fight stoned that is (I cant imagine any benefits doing that lol). Joe Rogan actually agreed that Pot is a performance enhancer.

Anyway.. if you dont want to answer all that its okay.
Im not trying to change your opinion. 
I have no feelings towards your opinions whether its agreeing with me or disagreeing with me.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

It can be used to come into the fight very heavy, you could be huge and come down in weight easily, doing it honestly drains you...it becomes a risk-reward type thing. I dont think this is what Bonner is up to though, he just couldnt make weight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> It can be used to come into the fight very heavy, you could be huge and come down in weight easily, doing it honestly drains you...it becomes a risk-reward type thing. I dont think this is what Bonner is up to though, he just couldnt make weight.


Thats not really how it works.

Its helps cut water weight. If you are really heavy then water weight wont be enough. And IF you are very heavy and you cut purely water weight especially using Drostanolone. Chances are you are going to be taken to the hospital before you ever step in to the octagon.

+

We all imagined Bonnar to be much bigger then Anderson and Anderson to be faster. If they had a full training camp then everything would have been exactly the same. Bonnar would make weight and be the bigger guy while Anderson would be a little smaller.
So he basically just did what he had to do to make weight since it was a short notice fight and he was retired. (I see no problem there. Anyway that is my opinion and i am going to sleep. No one is going to make me care about something just because they care about it.)


Also I was actually surprised at how close they were in size. I expected Bonnar to be alot bigger then Anderson but he wasnt.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

let the roiders roid.

their own fault if they get caught.

better yet, make roids legal... then everyone can get some and it's all good and even.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Drostanolone isn't just a weight-cuting steroid. It's derived from DHT and is highly androgenic & will give you a massiv increase in power/endurance, especially when cutting alot of weight. So IMO it's more likely that he took it to retain his strength while cutting all that weight rather than just as a weight-cutting susbstance.

You have to have experience with these things to know how they work, Drostanolone isn't strictly a diuretic & should 100% be considered cheating.

You can't compare hormones like this to weed or sleeping-pills or any other borderline "cheating" substances that happen to be banned in competition. Drostanolone is alot closer to testosteron than any of those other things.


Drostanolone is baciscly the same ting as DHT. This is what you can read on wiki about DHT:

In men, approximately 5% of testosterone undergoes 5α-reduction to form the more potent androgen, dihydrotestosterone. DHT has approximately three times greater affinity for androgen receptors than testosterone and has 15-30 times greater affinity than adrenal androgens.[1] During embryogenesis DHT has an essential role in the formation of the male external genitalia, while in the adult DHT acts as the primary androgen in the prostate and in hair follicles.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> You wanna hear something crazy? 4 of Anderson Silva's last 10 opponents have popped positive after fighting him.


:laugh:


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

gleaminx said:


> Whatever, excuses, excuses, excuses. These are banned substances per Wadda. That means you do not do them at effin all, no matter what reason you may have!
> 
> Honestly, I am starting to think the only guys not juicing are the out of shape fighters. IE, Roy Nelson, BJ Penn, Tim Sylvia, etc. The rest are cycling off correctly or have not been randomly tested.


I agree. Clean at fight night and clean at training is not the same. Most manage most times to handle their levels so that they are clean at fight night.

I think the most fair for everyone was to allow certain substances that are fairly safe. Seing for example BJ Penn being ground and pounded nearly unconcious by someone with unnatural physical advantages does not look nice at all.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

There isn't a steroid on this planet that doesn't increase performance. But leave it to the best poster on this board to go on a long-winded rant about how it wasn't cheating.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I would like to add that it now appears that a large contingency of super star athletes are using some form of PED or illegal substance. It's almost a norm now or perhaps it's always been around. Since the screening is a lot more stringent athletes are subjected to more tests and thus are a red flagged. 

Every sport except for golf has experienced these issues or maybe curling and race car driving...hahha. You get the picture though. 

It's too bad really. As one person use to say...cheaters never prosper.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

Can't see how people can still defend this guy. His last big fight (The Griffin rematch) he also tested positive. Who knows how many other times he has been using and beat the test.

I dont think you can read a few sentences on wikipedia and then try and tell people how this steroid works. UFC needs to be more strict with these punishments.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I find it so funny that people think because it is used for water cutting...then that is exactly what it was for. 

Bonnar has been popped for roids before..so why give him the benefit of the doubt? That roid he was popped for is a great indicator into actual full fledged ROID use. It is a supplement guys take after roid cycles. 

Mo was JUST popped for the same thing. And made a big deal as he didn't know it was in a supplement he was given a local GNC. Is Bonnar really THAT dumb after all these years...popped once...long time vet...that he took something without knowing what he was taking? Or if it was legal?

Bottom line is he knew. He was popped before. He just slipped out and retired after this. It is BANNED for a reason. That reason is because it goes hand in hand with anabolic roid use. It has many times in the past. 

Bonnar is/was aware of this. It is a shame that so many guy do in fact use roids and are able to cover it up. But a guy that was popped before doesn't surprise me. Bonnar cheated once...cheated again....and prolly cheated a bunch of times without being caught.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Thats not really how it works.
> 
> Its helps cut water weight. If you are really heavy then water weight wont be enough. And IF you are very heavy and you cut purely water weight especially using Drostanolone. Chances are you are going to be taken to the hospital before you ever step in to the octagon.
> 
> ...


Did you see Bonnar's arms? They were no similar in size. Maybe in stature. But Bonnar was ripped. Where as Anderson was a pudgy, slightly out of shape, little weight cut size. When Anderson fights at 205 he is soft. Bonnar's arms when he flexed at weigh ins were huge. The pic of Bonnar punching Silva...his arm is raging with muscle. 

Why would Bonnar take a KNOWN "water cutter" when MO was JUST popped for it...and it was all over MMA news? If he had trouble making 205 on short notice...why didn't he simply as the UFC and ANderson to make it a HW fight. Or a fight of 210? Neither would have gave a shit. It wasn't for a title. It was just a fun fight. 

Instead he opted to use a banned substance? Makes NO sense. He is Bonnar. He is at the tail end of his career. If the cut was that bad he should have asked for a better weight. It was on short notice...all partys would have understood. Save some dignity instead of blatantly cheat.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not thrilled by this news, but I'm not going to get riled up by it either. Bonnar was destroyed. And Bonnar is now retired. Regardless of how we arrived here, the world is balanced.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm not thrilled by this news, but I'm not going to get riled up by it either. Bonnar was destroyed. And Bonnar is now retired. Regardless of how we arrived here, the world is balanced.


I'm just riled up over the fact people think Bonnar is that ignorant to substances this far into his career. 

Was never a huge Bonnar fan but always respected him in the cage. He got popped before so it isn't that shocking.

Just a shame to go out on a failed drug test and a suspension. He had the opportunity to fight the best fighter out there...had he somehow won it would have been erased. Why take that chance? Bonnar knew what he was taking and knew it was banned.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Who is saying that he should not pay the consequence??
> 
> I fail to see the logic in acting like he is taking steroids to be bigger and faster and cheating in the fight and he still couldnt beat Anderson.
> 
> Instead IM going to call it for what it is. A man basically retired trying to save an event for fans to enjoy so he did what he had to do to lose the weight. It does not affect the fight whatsoever.


Again, It is cheating because he is using an illegal substance. Doesn't really matter what it's for it is still illegal. If you can't see that I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Did you see Bonnar's arms? They were no similar in size. Maybe in stature. But Bonnar was ripped. Where as Anderson was a pudgy, slightly out of shape, little weight cut size. When Anderson fights at 205 he is soft. Bonnar's arms when he flexed at weigh ins were huge. The pic of Bonnar punching Silva...his arm is raging with muscle.
> 
> Why would Bonnar take a KNOWN "water cutter" when MO was JUST popped for it...and it was all over MMA news? If he had trouble making 205 on short notice...why didn't he simply as the UFC and ANderson to make it a HW fight. Or a fight of 210? Neither would have gave a shit. It wasn't for a title. It was just a fun fight.
> 
> Instead he opted to use a banned substance? Makes NO sense. He is Bonnar. He is at the tail end of his career. If the cut was that bad he should have asked for a better weight. It was on short notice...all partys would have understood. Save some dignity instead of blatantly cheat.


Cause you dont take Drostanolone unless its a last minute thing. Chances are he was very close to fight time. And it being his biggest fight ever and the fact that it was his last fight he didnt want to mess it up. Maybe he even got injured late in to the training camp and he knew weight must be made.

Thats my guess anyway. Without more info on the subject its hard to say exactly. But weight cutting is weight cutting and i know many of your panties will get in bunches over it but i really still could care less.



HadouKEN said:


> Again, It is cheating because he is using an illegal substance. Doesn't really matter what it's for it is still illegal. If you can't see that I don't know what to tell you.


Its cheating according to the commission.

That doesnt have to mean its cheating according to me.

If you dont see that then i dont know what to tell you.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HadouKEN said:


> Again, It is cheating because he is using an illegal substance. Doesn't really matter what it's for it is still illegal. If you can't see that I don't know what to tell you.


It is also ridiculous to say "Bonnar was saving the event" He did what he had too."

No he could have asked for a change in weight limit that everyone would have been happy to give him. 

I refuse to give a guy a benefit of the doubt when he used a straight up anabolic steroid made for veterinarian use the 2nd time he fought Forrest. Which was a huge fight for him coming off a loss. So he roided. Why would anyone give him the benefit of the doubt?

Chris Weidman saved a FOX main card fight by dropping an ungodly amount of weight to make 185 in a few days. 

Bonnar saves a card by taking something he knows is banned. Something probably masking heavy roid use. Something that would have made the whole event look terrible if he managed to win somehow. That is "saving the event"?

A 210lb catchweight would have saved the event too. In a legal manner.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Cause you dont take Drostanolone unless its a last minute thing. Chances are he was very close to fight time.


Can you tell me why he didn't ask for a weight change? Why did he resort to a banned substance that he knew he would be caught for instead of asking for some leeway? Anderson was going to kick his ass anyway...do you think Silva would have said no? Dana would have said no? 

Why did he take something he knew he would fail on? What is the point of even fighting if you are taking a banned substance a couple days before weigh ins? 

Bonnar has never missed weight in his life. He didn't look that drained at all in pressers or at the weigh ins. 

Amateur level when guys take a banned substance right before a fight. Is Bonnar 22 years old and new to this game and how things work?

Screw asking for a new weight. He could have missed weight all together. Came in FRESHER. Lost a chunk of his purse. Now he is losing some of hiis purse anyway and goes out on a suspension.

Do you really think Bonnar is this dumb and it was all just a weight cut issue? So Bonnar keeps a few tabs of banned substances in his bookbag?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Can you tell me why he didn't ask for a weight change? Why did he resort to a banned substance that he knew he would be caught for instead of asking for some leeway? Anderson was going to kick his ass anyway...do you think Silva would have said no? Dana would have said no?
> 
> Why did he take something he knew he would fail on? What is the point of even fighting if you are taking a banned substance a couple days before weigh ins?
> 
> ...


Cause when you ask for a weight change you are bugging alot of people with YOUR problem. Some people including myself would like to deal with sht like this on their own rather then go involving the boss.

And when you say you will make the weight then you make the weight. End of story.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Cause when you ask for a weight change you are bugging alot of people with YOUR problem. Some people including myself would like to deal with sht like this on their own rather then go involving the boss.
> 
> And when you say you will make the weight then you make the weight. End of story.


I'm sure Dana would have gladly been OK with a weight change instead of having a guy who Main Evented one of his PPVs and long time face of the organization get popped for illegal substances for the 2nd time in his career. I bet that has bugged him a lot more than any change in weight would have. 

Josh Barnett was popped in a championship fight. He was then cut and never let in the UFC again even though a long time top 10 HW. Tell me Dana White cares more about you making weight than roids/suspensions/bad marks on the UFC.

Bonnar didn't look drained to me. 

I won't give the benefit of the doubt to a guy who was popped before.

But to each there own.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is also ridiculous to say "Bonnar was saving the event" He did what he had too."
> 
> No he could have asked for a change in weight limit that everyone would have been happy to give him.
> 
> ...



I agree some people let their stubborness just blind them to reality. Good post.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm sure Dana would have gladly been OK with a weight change instead of having a guy who Main Evented one of his PPVs and long time face of the organization get popped for illegal substances for the 2nd time in his career. I bet that has bugged him a lot more than any change in weight would have.
> 
> Josh Barnett was popped in a championship fight. He was then cut and never let in the UFC again even though a long time top 10 HW. Tell me Dana White cares more about you making weight than roids/suspensions/bad marks on the UFC.
> 
> ...


My thing is...

Bonnar obviously knew he was going to pop positive. You dont take Drostanolone months away from fight night and then stop in time to pass the test. That would make no sense in this situation. Since by the time it is out of your system all the water weight you lost by using that stuff would be back.

And if you want to gain an advantage over someone then Drostanolone isnt the way to go. Better stuff out there for someone trying to gain an unfair advantage. 


Now if you wanna argue whether Bonnar takes more steroids then just this??? It might very well be a possibility. As far as i know Drostanolone can only be shot up. And if you are willing to shoot that stuff up then who knows what else you are willing to take.

But i can only comment on what he was caught with not what else he might be taking and cycling off correctly.


And im not trying to change anyones opinion and force them to not care about this. I JUST DONT CARE ABOUT THIS. I dont understand why people need me to care about things they do.


----------



## HadouKEN (Apr 6, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'm just riled up over the fact people think Bonnar is that ignorant to substances this far into his career.
> 
> Was never a huge Bonnar fan but always respected him in the cage. He got popped before so it isn't that shocking.
> 
> Just a shame to go out on a failed drug test and a suspension. He had the opportunity to fight the best fighter out there...had he somehow won it would have been erased. Why take that chance? Bonnar knew what he was taking and knew it was banned.


Yup. It's a shame I agree but it just amazes me the lengths people will go to defend this guy. Had someone like Jon Jones done this, people would have ripped him a new one.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

That is sort of my point. A guy as smart as Bonnar was willing to test positive (what if he won???) lose a chunk of money, and lose respect? The other option if just miss weight. Silva was defending nothing. Silva isn't a 205er. What difference would it have made if Anderson came in at 202 and Bonnar at 210? 

He probably lost respect from Dana, Anderson, his fans...

Where as I doubt he would have lost any respect if he said the short notice and Brazil location was making it hard to get on weight. Guys do this all the time...and agree beforehand on a catchweight.

Who knows exactly what he used it for. If he used it for JUST cutting water he is still wrong. What kind of mentality would you bring into a fight if you knew in the back of your mind that you were going to fail the test? There was no commission in Brazil and Bonnar probably thought it was a good time to do it. UFC had their own testing and it obviously wasn't half-assed.

Either way it baffles me that a long standing vet would rather test positive for a failed blood test over asking for a weight change or straight up being fresher and missing weight by a few lbs. It is odd that making 205 in a "all for fun" fight was on the top of his list. Did he not want to lose respect for missing weight? But didn't care about the respect he'd lose for testing positive? Doesn't make any bit of sense to me?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That is sort of my point. A guy as smart as Bonnar was willing to test positive (what if he won???) lose a chunk of money, and lose respect? The other option if just miss weight. Silva was defending nothing. Silva isn't a 205er. What difference would it have made if Anderson came in at 202 and Bonnar at 210?
> 
> He probably lost respect from Dana, Anderson, his fans...
> 
> ...


Well if he missed weight he loses like 20% of his purse. And i can see him feeling like missing weight is more unprofessional then taking a cutting water weight substance and popping positive when you are already retired.

If he wasnt planning on retiring after the Anderson fight then id be hoping to your side a little more. But its his last fight so he wanted to make the weight he agreed to and since this was a huge opportunity he didnt want to bug his boss close to fight time "Hey boss... i wont make weight. Can you draw up new papers for a HW fight. And uhh notify Anderson?? OH AND THX AGAIN FOR THIS OPPORTUNITY".

I would rather deal with it on my own then having to make that call too. Especially if im retiring.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Can't do anything about it now. He already lost and now he's retired... What are they gonna do, add another loss to his record, and put "Silvas Knee" as the opponent?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just feel he lost more respect with Dana, fans, Anderson and so on than he would have if he asked to change it or actually miss weight (sure they would have accepted a HW fight)

Can't speak for him though. But if he knew he was going to retire...why not leave with respect? Why even fight if a win wouldn't of counted in the end anyway? Seems like a LOSE LOSE LOSE. He got a beatdown. He wouldn't of won even if he pulled off the unthinkable. He lost respect of his opponent (as we all know Anderson and that camp is not fond of positive tests and TRT use).

But oh well. It is Bonnar's legacy. Not mine.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> Can't do anything about it now. He already lost and now he's retired... What are they gonna do, add another loss to his record, and put "Silvas Knee" as the opponent?


Bonnar has lost many times. What does takingg a loss have too do with anything?

I would think more people would like to retire with dignity and respect. Rather than leaving the sport on that note.

Don't see how it really matters "what they are going to do to him now"....it isn't even about that...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I just feel he lost more respect with Dana, fans, Anderson and so on than he would have if he asked to change it or actually miss weight (sure they would have accepted a HW fight)
> 
> Can't speak for him though. But if he knew he was going to retire...why not leave with respect? Why even fight if a win wouldn't of counted in the end anyway? Seems like a LOSE LOSE LOSE. He got a beatdown. He wouldn't of won even if he pulled off the unthinkable. He lost respect of his opponent (as we all know Anderson and that camp is not fond of positive tests and TRT use).
> 
> But oh well. It is Bonnar's legacy. Not mine.


Well i would never argue anything of what you are saying.

You feel how you feel. 

And its obvious alot of people did lose alot of respect for Bonnar by this. So it isnt like you are wrong.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Cause you dont take Drostanolone unless its a last minute thing. Chances are he was very close to fight time. And it being his biggest fight ever and the fact that it was his last fight he didnt want to mess it up. Maybe he even got injured late in to the training camp and he knew weight must be made.
> 
> Thats my guess anyway. Without more info on the subject its hard to say exactly. But weight cutting is weight cutting and i know many of your panties will get in bunches over it but i really still could care less.
> 
> ...


Actually Drostanolone is very performance-enhancing.
It's not nearly as anabolic as say testosteron, but it's even more androgenic, wich means you get all the other effects even more, such as agression, endurance and all the properties that makes men into men other than the actual muscle-building capability.

The more androgenic the steroid, the more suited it would be for a sport where musclebuilding isn't the primary goal.
Ben Johnson was stripped of his gold medal in the 100 meter sprint at the 1988 Summer Olympics when he tested positive for stanozolol after winning the final, stanozolol is extremely similar to Drostanolone. Both are based on DHT.

It does indeed also help with the weight-cutting but it's far from it's only effect.

Fluoxymesterone would probably be one of the even better choices if pure agression, abilty to push the pace and just really being an animal in cage is the goal. But Drostanolone isn't a bad choice.

Now this is striclty speculation on my part but I think maybe Bonnar knew that the only way he would have a chance against Silva was to try and do what Sonnen did the first fight and overwhelm Anderson before he can settle in to his rythm. He figured he was even bigger than Sonnen and that in combination with pushing Silva like Sonnen did + his blackbelt in BJJ to not get subbed, might have him win that fight.
Didn't work out very well but it would explain why he would take Drostanolone, since for pure weightcutting purposes there are way better diuretics out there.

I'm not trying to be a smart-ass but I really have to explain that Drostanolone isn't just a diuretic.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Bonnar cheated again, Bonnar got his ass kicked, Bonnar's gone. Good riddance.

Never saw the fuss about this pillow punching "people's fighter" type bum fighter on steroids.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> Never saw the fuss about this pillow punching "people's fighter" type bum fighter on steroids.


he was in exciting fights.

not everyone needs to be championship material to have a following.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I just feel he lost more respect with Dana, fans, Anderson and so on than he would have if he asked to change it or actually miss weight (sure they would have accepted a HW fight)
> 
> Can't speak for him though. But if he knew he was going to retire...why not leave with respect? Why even fight if a win wouldn't of counted in the end anyway? Seems like a LOSE LOSE LOSE. He got a beatdown. He wouldn't of won even if he pulled off the unthinkable. He lost respect of his opponent (as we all know Anderson and that camp is not fond of positive tests and TRT use).
> 
> But oh well. It is Bonnar's legacy. Not mine.


Obviously Bonnar did something wrong, but I think he was operating in whatever mode. I can't speak for his fans (who are probably as biased as any fight fan would care to admit), Dana or Anderson. And based on weird things that came afloat in the past, I really wouldn't be surprised if Dana and Anderson knew about it. It will sound crazy for some, but for an end of party replacement fight like that I think possible.

Dana got the money, Anderson got the victory, Bonnar got a dent on his reputation, but got his opportunity. Life goes on. Everybody happy, or sort of...


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Completely disappointed in Bonnar. Not only was he stupid for cheating but it really does make me wonder what made him think he could get away with it. It worked so well the first time he did it. Idiot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I would have taken steroids too if I was facing Anderson Silva. I would have taken pcp right before the fight just to not die. I would take steroids for that fight not to cheat and win, but to not get hurt so badly you're life suffers from it. Look at it from Bonnar's perspective, he's out of shape and gets called up on short notice for the biggest fight of his life. Of course he's going to dope just so Anderson doesn't smash his face in and he is disfigured for life.


----------

